
Ask HN: How do foreign angel investors invest in Chinese companies? - mrb
Do you have any advice on how a foreign angel investor should proceed to invest in an early-stage Chinese company (first seed round)? Can you recommend law firms who specialize in providing legal advice for this type of situations?
======
uberend23
You might find some stuff here:

[https://forum.basic-capital.com/search?q=chinese](https://forum.basic-
capital.com/search?q=chinese)

Disclaimer: I run the forum, but there has been a lot on conversations about
china and investing

------
du_bing
I am Chinese, if you want invest in startups in China market, I can help you.
Email: tarvos21@gmail.com

